# Crazy Pleco?



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

man o man, I have a 20 gallon tank, and a pleco that is huuuuge! I think he is way too big for my tank, he is about 9 or 10 inches long... how come other fish become "tank bound" but these guys keep growing? What should I do that is best for the other fish? leave him in as a monster? or sell him? Does anyone know if pet stores buy fish?


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Some pet stores will give you 'trade in' value for your fish. Some will not - big plecos are not necessarily in demand, but you should try because it's way too big for your tank. At the very least you should take pity on it and get it somewhere it has room to swim around!

You can also try putting it up for sale on websites like this one.

There are many smaller pleco species you can get that will be a better match for your 20 gallon.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Please do sell or even give it away. It's suffering in a small tank like that.
That's one of the problem with fish store. They love to sell common and gibby and sailfin plecos. But they never bother to tell their customers that it's going to grow into a tank buster fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

daking said:


> man o man, I have a 20 gallon tank, and a pleco that is huuuuge! I think he is way too big for my tank, he is about 9 or 10 inches long... how come other fish become "tank bound" but these guys keep growing? What should I do that is best for the other fish? leave him in as a monster? or sell him? Does anyone know if pet stores buy fish?


Get a bigger tank.

Other fish don't become 'tank bound'. Its called stunting.

I had a nice wisecrack here but apparently the gestappo didn't like it.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Please do sell or even give it away. It's suffering in a small tank like that.
> That's one of the problem with fish store. They love to sell common and gibby and sailfin plecos. But they never bother to tell their customers that it's going to grow into a tank buster fish.


If someone doesn't read before they buy an animal they're equally to blame if not more so.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

In the least set it up in a large rubbermaid tub with heater/filter or if u cant do 
another filter do water changes... let the pleco turn around at least...


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I had a nice wisecrack here but apparently the gestappo didn't like it.


There is a difference between a wise crack and an insult. Wise cracks don't need to be edited.

The golden rule Pablo. Learn it.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> There is a difference between a wise crack and an insult. Wise cracks don't need to be edited.
> 
> The golden rule Pablo. Learn it.


... ... ... ... ... (Comment pre-edited by myself)


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

See, thats a wise crack


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> See, thats a wise crack


I honestly don't understand the difference.










Really I really really don't. Im not joking.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

there is tons of room for him to move around.. I have him up now for trade/ or if not available then to give away. Sorry for the quality, its from my cell as the real camerea is dead


----------

